# Buying a gun for home protection need advice



## justice71 (Feb 1, 2014)

Im female, single 42 yr mother of a 13 yr old son. I use to do daily shooting a few years ago, mainly 22, 38 revolvers. I own a S&W 38 revolver and a couple antique 25s. I am looking to purchase a 9mm for home protection. I live in a very nice neighborhood and dont think I am at risk, however would like to get a gun just in case. I plan to take a class, along with my son, in gun safety and self defense. I am not worried much about the price, but I would say less than 1k. I would like a gun that is dependable but also something that maintains its value. Also I like pretty guns. So something that is "pretty", accurate and reliable. Any advice would be appreciated! THanks!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.....you're going to get tons of advice. Do you prefer a full-sized frame or a compact one? Would you like a slimmer grip, such as a single-stack magazine, or would a double-stack (more rounds) be okay? 

Stick to a good brand! For under $1K, you won't have any problem justifying / deciding on a very good brand, as that will allow you a wide variety of choices. 

Night sights are useful, and most semi-autos tend to come with them anymore. 

That's about all I'm going to cover for now, as there will be plenty of others to come along and chime in. It sounds as if you have a great game plan and are heading in the right direction. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You would be surprised at how many people will tell you that your S&W .38 Special will do the job for you just fine. Revolvers are less demanding as far as manipulation of the gun goes. Generally, they are also more reliable. If you are dead-set on getting a 9mm Luger caliber handgun, then I would look seriously at companies like Glock, Ruger, Sig Sauer, Beretta, etc. A budget of 999 dollars or less will get you a lot as far as a handgun goes. 

A nice new Glock 19 will run you around 600 dollars, which leaves you a few hundred to stock up on ammo and be able to do some shooting to get your practice up(and your son). I would make sure you get a hundred rounds or so of JHP ammo, and run some of that through your new pistol as well. You want to know what to expect as far as recoil and accuracy goes with the self defense ammo. I would purchase just FMJ ammo for practice or range use. (Jacketed Hollow Point = JHP) (Full Metal Jacket = FMJ) Not trying to sound like I know it all, but you might not be familiar with the terminology. 

I would suggest that you buy a mid-sized to large handgun for home defense...that is if you are not planning to conceal carry the piece. Small guns tend to be trickier to shoot well, but they do carry easy. These are just my thoughts on your OP. Good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Depending what state you live in could determine what 9mm you could buy. New York & California are so restrictive, if you live in one of these states you'd be better of getting on their State Gun Forum and get better advice. 

My advice would be to go to as many gun stores that handle handguns and see what fit's your hands the best, Keep notes on what you like then go to a shooting range that rents guns and shoot everything on your list before you buy. Just because a gun feels good in your hands, doesn't mean it will be a pleasure to shoot. Keep in mind that generally the bigger & heavier the gun equals less recoil,not always, but most of the time.

As far as conceal carry guns go most people want compact or sub-compact handguns, these smaller guns generally have a higher degree of recoil and are not something you would take to the range and shoot a box or two of ammo at targets. 
Conceal Carry guns are generally shot occasionally while out shooting other guns just to keep familiar with them. 

A nice Sig, Glock or other good quality gun qould fill the bill. But buy a decent quality gun, this isn't where you are wanting to save a few bucks on buying a low quality piece. The same with self-defense ammo, go with Hornady Critical Defense, Speer Gold Dot or another good quality self defense ammo, your life and your son's life depends on these two items if the the situation ever arises. And it does happen, every 14 seconds a HOME INVASION happens in the USA. and 100% of all home invasions happen in your home! That's why you need a tool for self-protection.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

justice71 said:


> Im female, single 42 yr mother of a 13 yr old son. I use to do daily shooting a few years ago, mainly 22, 38 revolvers. I own a S&W 38 revolver and a couple antique 25s. I am looking to purchase a 9mm for home protection. I live in a very nice neighborhood and dont think I am at risk, however would like to get a gun just in case. I plan to take a class, along with my son, in gun safety and self defense. I am not worried much about the price, but I would say less than 1k. I would like a gun that is dependable but also something that maintains its value. Also I like pretty guns. So something that is "pretty", accurate and reliable. Any advice would be appreciated! THanks!


The advice you've already been given is sound! You should be able to adequately defend your home with the 38 Special revolver that you presently own. The pertinent questions are, what make and model is your revolver? How old is it? What kind of shape is it in; and does it have, at least, a 4" barrel, and an exposed hammer?

You can have a qualified gunsmith check it out for you; and, if the piece is fully serviceable, then, all I'd do is pick up: (1) Some fresh SD ammunition, (2) A couple of compatible speedloaders, (I like Safariland, 'Comp II' speedloaders; but they're not made for every revolver. '5 Star' Speedloaders are a good second choice.) (3) a handheld 450 + Lumens flashlight (preferably a Fenix light), and (4) this book: http://www.nrastore.com/nrastore/ProductDetail.aspx?c=15&p=PB+01781&ct=e.

You'll be good-to-go without needing to introduce the idiosyncrasies of using a semiautomatic pistol into your self-defense regimen. One word of advice: It's been my experience that tac lights work better when you have a partner operate the light for you; and be chary of all the usual recommendations to shout out loud repeated warnings to a home invader who is closing in on you. My suggestion? Shout out a warning exactly once, and then go, 'dead silent' as the BG moves in on you. 'Why'? Because the most important thing a home invader needs to know is exactly where you are - THAT is, 'Why'!

At our home I'm the one who is THE PRIMARY GUN. Once we're ensconced in our safe-room my wife stands opposite from my position and operates the tac light. Her job is to, briefly, 'flash on', momentarily illuminate the target for me, and then immediately black out the light while I do my job. This isn't a textbook recommendation; but it is how I've learned to do things in this sort of an entirely lethal and very rapidly moving confrontation where the first mistake you make is, probably, going to be your last.

Barring civil unrest - in which case you're going to need either a pump-action shotgun or a tactical carbine - you simply need to learn how to more skillfully use the (serviceable?) handgun you already possess. Good luck!

NOTE: Here's the reasonably priced, high performance, tactical flashlights that I recommend: Fenixlight Limited. Mine's a, 'TK-12'. Most nights, and if the ground haze isn't too heavy, I can clearly identify a prowling coyote all the way out to 80 yards.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I refuse to tell someone which gun to buy, but I think it proper to discuss how the gun you choose will be stored or used.

What is your "take" on the concept of home-defense? Why, do you think, might you need a pistol in your home?
Considering your own answers to that question, where will that "home-defense gun" be, when you really need it?

Since you have a young-teen son, do you believe that some sort of safety instruction will prevent him from accessing, and "playing with," the home-defense gun?
Do you think that a class of safety instruction will prevent him from using the gun improperly or unsafely?

No need to answer me: These questions are meant to set you to thinking about these topics.

But I do have some advice:
• While you are at home, the home-defense gun should be _on your person_ at all times. It should be under your very close control while you are in bed.
• While you are _not_ at home, the gun should be locked into a small, secure safe that is secured _from the inside_ to the structure of the house.

In the first case, the gun will do you no good if you are attacked at the front door while your gun is secured in the bedroom. Further, considering the poor judgment exhibited by _all_ teenage boys, your son should not have uncontrolled access to it at any time. Therefore it needs to be on your person.
When you are in bed, the pistol should be either in a holster that attaches to the bed itself, just under the bottom sheet near the bed's head-end, or in the bedside-table drawer, in either case where it is not easily accessed yet it is accessible.

In the second case, your primary responsibility as a gun owner is that nobody but you should be able to access the gun. In particular, no child (or teenager) should have unsupervised access to it. If you can't wear it to work, it should be locked securely away.
(My daughter grew up in a household where there was always a loaded, accessible gun. I taught her to be gun-safe, and she still is. But whenever she was at home, either her mother also was at home, or I was.: "Suspenders and belt.")

Particularly in teenage boys, curiosity is a sure killer.
The "cure" for curiosity, I believe, is exposure.
Therefore, I believe that allowing your son to handle, practice with, or even "play with" the home-defense gun, under your close supervision, is essential.
(My daughter knew that all she had to do was ask, and any gun in the house was hers to do with as she liked. But when she handled them she was closely supervised, and the rules of gun safety were constantly reinforced with verbal reminders and direction.)

If you want to share your thoughts, please let me know what you think about all this.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

justice71 said:


> Im female, single 42 yr mother of a 13 yr old son. I use to do daily shooting a few years ago, mainly 22, 38 revolvers. I own a S&W 38 revolver and a couple antique 25s. I am looking to purchase a 9mm for home protection. I live in a very nice neighborhood and dont think I am at risk, however would like to get a gun just in case. I plan to take a class, along with my son, in gun safety and self defense. I am not worried much about the price, but I would say less than 1k. I would like a gun that is dependable but also something that maintains its value. Also I like pretty guns. So something that is "pretty", accurate and reliable. Any advice would be appreciated! THanks!


Your 38 revolver is just fine. You will never need anything else.

The only advantage of a 9mm pistol over a 38 revolver is that the pistol holds more ammo and shoots faster than the revolver.

That's only relevant if a gang of guys tries a home invasion of your house.

Make sure you keep the gun locked up and away from your 13 year old son.

It should only come out of the locked box when you put it into your purse or under your pillow.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I refuse to tell someone which gun to buy, but I think it proper to discuss how the gun you choose will be stored or used.
> 
> What is your "take" on the concept of home-defense? Why, do you think, might you need a pistol in your home?
> Considering your own answers to that question, where will that "home-defense gun" be, when you really need it?
> ...


If the person is starting from scratch, then the answer is easy -- it will be either a 38 revolver, or a 9mm pistol, or a 45 ACP, each with hollow points.

Anything else is generally too weak or too powerful to do a good job of anti-personnel self defense (not to be confused with defense from bears, etc.)

They need to try each one and see which feels most comfortable to them.

After that point, for the pistol, it then only depends if they like the Glock (or Glock knock-off's) better than the Browning designs.

Some people, female frail or elderly, don't have the hand strength to rack a pistol, therefore they would be more comfortable with a revolver.

Some people also don't have the aptitude for understanding a pistol, therefore they would be more comfortable with a revolver.

Phyllis my X wanted to learn how to shoot a handgun and I told her no way!

So she went to an indoor gun range and decided on a Smith & Wesson 38 revolver on her own, and bought it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I refuse to tell someone which gun to buy, but I think it proper to discuss how the gun you choose will be stored or used.
> 
> What is your "take" on the concept of home-defense? Why, do you think, might you need a pistol in your home?
> Considering your own answers to that question, where will that "home-defense gun" be, when you really need it?
> ...


Okay, so I have to say this. If you live in an area where you feel the need to wear a gun while you are in your own home, *YOU NEED TO MOVE!*

Of all the people I know and have met, no one wears a gun on their person in their home. You can take precautions such as having a good quality security door in addition to your usual front door. Keep your windows locked, as well other exterior doors in your house. Have automatic security lights that do a good job of flooding areas of your home that might be hard to check.

I could go on and on, but come on, it's mostly just common sense. Maybe have a security camera outside your front door? Life is a gamble and no one said that it would be a bed of roses. You can get killed driving to your local grocery store.

There's no way in this world, I'd live in an area that I didn't feel safe in my own home or on my property. The day that comes that I need to pack while in my own home, is the day I'll say screw it! Too many options available that don't require you being armed in your home.

If your gun is in your bedroom, and you feel uneasy answering your front door, how's about going to the bedroom first, getting your gun, and then......answer the door.

America is a big country. There's still plenty of country left where you can live a peaceful life, w/o having to pack while watching tv, eating dinner, or doing laundry.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Some great advice so far, but the firearm is just one link in the defense chain. I would recommend you get and study one of the guides on this subject. I liked and recommend this one: NRA Guide to the Basics of Personal Protection in the Home: National Rifle Association: 9780935998993: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you do go looking for a semi-auto, "Glock, Ruger, Sig Sauer, Beretta" is incomplete. Don't forget Springfield, Smith&Wesson and CZ. All are main steam high quality firearms with good aftermarket support. Steve will tell you don't buy one of these without shooting it first (He's right). This goes double for Sigs. They have a high bore access that makes them harder to use for follow up shots.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You have received a good amount of advice so far, some of which is very good, some just okay (an this is obviously an opinion on my part). If you are dead set in purchasing a 9mm pistol, do as one poster suggested and visit gun shops and major gun shows in order to handle and feel a selection of candidate pistols. You want to know how they sit in your hand and how they will fit into your purpose and lifestyle (think carry, storage, use, etc.)

One pistol that hasn't been mentioned but which has a great overall feel and size for feminine hands is the Kahr K9 series. This gun is all steel and has a great feel to it for smaller hands. Other brands already mentioned are good as well and you should include a variety in your list.

Next up is to find ranges that rent guns and begin the process of willowing down you candidate list to just a few guns that meet your essential criteria. At this point concentrate on just those pistols until you have reached a decision. There are plenty of quality pistols out there so take your time and don't rush this... especially in light of the fact that you already have a handgun.

A for defensive ammo, there are a host of good choices out there in 9mm. Generally speaking, you should select loads in the 124 to 147 grain bullet weight category. Two of the best designs are the Federal HST series and the Speer Gold Dot JHP "Duty" series. These loads have proven street records and tend to perform at the top of the heap.

Lastly as you enter your search, learn as much as you can about the pistols in your selection groups, terminology, ammunition, and anything else related to these topics. The main reason for this is the fact that you will be exposed to all manner of information, a lot of which is going to be pure BS. And gun shop people are notorious for serving up a fair share of this. Learn how to separate the facts from the crap and you'll be much better off. And don't let someone try to convince you that just because you are a woman, you can't handle this or that pistol. YOU... are the deciding factor in all of this.

Good luck to you.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

for under 1grand the home defensive 9mm pistol world is your oyster. Get the one that feels the best and if you don't like it after you shoot it buy another and sell the bad one. you may loose a little money but you should find the one for you with less then $1,000.

My wife and I love the way the Ruger SR9 and SR9c feel. if you go with any modernish (Smith & Wesson, Glock, Ruger, Khar, Sig Sauer, etc...) pistol you should be fine as far as HD is conserned. If an 8rd 9mm fits your bill I love my S&W shield. 
A not on a Ruger SR9c: they have a very hard slide to rack however after a good practice session or two it gets easier, don't let that stop you if you are purchasing new.

BIGGEST RULE: DON'T LET ANYONE SELL YOU A GUN. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT, DON'T GET IT.









At $1,189 msrp I went a little over your price. However you stated you already own a revolver and want a 9mm so here yo go. This one holds 8 rounds so that is an upgrade from what you have already.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty?

Custom Smith & Wesson M&P 9 Full Size 9mm : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Paratrooper, I carry in the home. I once heard that most home invasions occur in the home. I live in what I think is a fairly safe neighborhood, but neighborhoods can change or events can change and maybe moving just isn't an option. I also have car insurance but I haven't had an accident in quite a while so should I dump my car insurance until just before my next accident?

Training is something that our 42 yr old single female should think about. Depending on where she is living there are some really good training folks out there. A one day or 4 day class can do wonders for your total self defense thought process.


----------



## justice71 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks very nice, not sure about the yelllow? But overall a beautiful gun.


----------



## justice71 (Feb 1, 2014)

I really appreciate all the advice so far. I live in a safe area in Lexington KY. The more I read and think about it, maybe baseball bats at the doors would be more practical? Doing some soul searching maybe I just want a gun for the heck of it and am using the home defense as an excuse to buy a nice firearm. Thanks again for all that have responded. Still would enjoy other advice, I am taking someones and doing some self education about the different brands and types of handguns available.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, I realize these are all 45s, but there is an excellent promotion here:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sgt45 said:


> Paratrooper, I carry in the home. I once heard that most home invasions occur in the home. I live in what I think is a fairly safe neighborhood, but neighborhoods can change or events can change and maybe moving just isn't an option. I also have car insurance but I haven't had an accident in quite a while so should I dump my car insurance until just before my next accident?
> 
> Training is something that our 42 yr old single female should think about. Depending on where she is living there are some really good training folks out there. A one day or 4 day class can do wonders for your total self defense thought process.


You are 100% correct._ *Most home invasions do occur in the home*_. I've yet to hear of one that occurred in a car, boat or on a plane. :smt082

Having thought about it more, I have come to the conclusion that if one feels the need to be packing in one's own home, there has to be a legit reason for it. But, it sounds like they are living in a reverse prison. Instead of using firearms to keep people from getting out, they use them to keep people from getting in.

It's just sad that the day has come (it's been here a while already) that we need to succumb to this type of existence, that some feel the need to be armed while walking around in their own home. I can still go out in my community w/o packing. People walk for exercise in my community, at all hours of the day. We don't feel the need to lock our front door during the day either. You can go out in your yard, and do whatever, w/o being armed.

I've really tried to wrap my head around the need / mindset of having to be armed while in your own home. That's something that I've never had to experience.

But, I can say this. I have a younger brother that used to live in Torrance, CA. He had a small business there, as well as a home. I know that during the day while at his business, he had to take certain precautions to protect his business. His home had exterior security metal roll up / down shutters. He couldn't work in his garage with the door open, because others would drive or walk by, and take note of what was in there, and then maybe return later and break in.

He lived in CA. during the Rodney King incident, and when all the rioting was going on. That was the last straw for him and his wife. They packed up their business and home, and moved to Oregon. Now, the area in Oregon in which they live, is experiencing some of the same crap that they moved away from. That, and the economy has taken a big dive, making it a challenge to keep his business afloat.

But, I still know of more areas than not, that don't require a "bunker mentality" in your own home. Like I stated previously, it's just so very sad that this country of ours has become what it has. Very sad indeed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

justice71 said:


> I really appreciate all the advice so far. I live in a safe area in Lexington KY. The more I read and think about it, maybe baseball bats at the doors would be more practical? Doing some soul searching maybe I just want a gun for the heck of it and am using the home defense as an excuse to buy a nice firearm. Thanks again for all that have responded. Still would enjoy other advice, I am taking someones and doing some self education about the different brands and types of handguns available.


If I may, you don't need any reason to buy a firearm other than the fact that you want one. Some people are wrapped up in the word "need" and in so doing, they either overlook or forget the equally important word, "want". Certainly, priorities can dictate the significance and therefore, the order of importance of these two words but your wanting to own something is reason enough to buy it.

That's the way I tend to purchase firearms since I already own the ones I perceive to satisfy my "need" reasons. I do make mistakes on occasion and when I do, I sell the "mistake" and move on. Life is a contest of personal gain, be it material, emotional, or spiritual. Sometimes, the things we seek to gain cover all three of these. I firearm that works for you can be one of those things.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> If you do go looking for a semi-auto, "Glock, Ruger, Sig Sauer, Beretta" is incomplete. Don't forget Springfield, Smith&Wesson and CZ. All are main steam high quality firearms with good aftermarket support. Steve will tell you don't buy one of these without shooting it first (He's right). This goes double for Sigs. They have a high bore access that makes them harder to use for follow up shots.


That is why I followed up those choices with "etc". I should have listed more of the main stream, high quality pistol manufacturers, but thought she would be able to fill in the blanks on her own.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Having thought about it more, I have come to the conclusion that if one feels the need to be packing in one's own home, there has to be a legit reason for it. But, it sounds like they are living in a reverse prison. Instead of using firearms to keep people from getting out, they use them to keep people from getting in.
> 
> It's just sad that the day has come (it's been here a while already) that we need to succumb to this type of existence, that some feel the need to be armed while walking around in their own home. I can still go out in my community w/o packing. People walk for exercise in my community, at all hours of the day. We don't feel the need to lock our front door during the day either. You can go out in your yard, and do whatever, w/o being armed.
> 
> ...


If there needs to be a LEGIT reason for carrying why do any of us ever carry? the odds are against any one of us NEEDING a firearm?

I feel you are hung up on the word NEED. it is perhaps SMART to be carrying while in your house because if the NEED for a firearm comes upon you, you may not be around said firearm.

I live in a small town where I'm not sure anyone ever locks a door, still that comfort doesn't stop me from carrying. I think it may have been STEVE who brought to my attention the practicality of carrying in my house.

It isn't FEAR that drives this decision I am not scared or paranoid, I understand that me carrying is most likely going to equate to me walking around with a fancy paperweight for my whole life. However if the NEED arises I am prepared.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

justice71 said:


> I really appreciate all the advice so far. I live in a safe area in Lexington KY. The more I read and think about it, maybe baseball bats at the doors would be more practical? Doing some soul searching maybe I just want a gun for the heck of it and am using the home defense as an excuse to buy a nice firearm. Thanks again for all that have responded. Still would enjoy other advice, I am taking someones and doing some self education about the different brands and types of handguns available.


That's what I thought! I think you're being very candid about just wanting an excuse to purchase a new gun; still, that doesn't change the very real fact that you (Forgive me!) apparently know next-to-nothing about successful home self-defense; e.g.: Keeping baseball bats by the front door. It's not going to work; and it's not going to work for a variety of important different reasons.

Bats don't swing well in confined spaces; and it takes more than a little fortitude to swing a bat as forcefully as necessary in order to incapacitate a healthy adult male. I, also, doubt that you even know how to use a bat to achieve maximum effect on the first swing. (It's something of an art form that I'm not going into on the Internet.)

Were you to truly understand home self-defense you wouldn't be answering the door to begin with. You'd do what we do around here, and answer the front window, instead! All of the above rational are some of the reasons, 'Why' I suggested education rather than a new firearm for your own good use. Way back in 1990 my very beautiful wife and I experienced a home invasion. Now, get this: It was completely unexpected! At the time we lived in what was widely considered to be the prettiest and most attractive home on the avenue; AND the police station was less than 4 blocks away.

Neither could this attack have come at a worse time! I was only 3 days out of major surgery, and hobbling around on crutches. Bright and early on an otherwise quiet Sunday morning a huge filthy dirty, 'monster' stuck his head in through our unlocked front door. (Great neighborhood, the police were just a few blocks away, so why lock the door - Right!) When that filthy vagrant, and I made eye contact I instantly knew what he was thinking. As for the bum? He smiled from ear-to-ear; and, as he came towards me, he had this look on his face like he was a kid in a candy store!

He walked straight past my beautiful wife who was standing, awestruck, in the middle of the kitchen, winking at her as he passed, and continued to very deliberately come down the hall, straight towards me! So, there I am. In my pajamas, on crutches, already in a world of pain, and with only one functioning leg! I was completely helpless; and, worse, I knew it! So I did the only thing anyone can ever really do in a situation like that: I started to subvocalize what I thought would be a final prayer. As that filthy dirty vagrant got close to me we, both, suddenly heard a loud deep growl emanating down from the top of the stairs!

In my terror I had completely forgotten! All of a sudden I was reminded that my avocation was keeping, training, and breeding American Pitbull Terriers! The finest, and most rigorously trained, attack dog I have ever owned had been asleep at the top of the stairs! I guess Danzer smelled the guy before he saw him, and woke up. What I will never forget is how quickly the blood drained from that cretin's face and his ear-to-ear, 'shit-kicking' grin suddenly disappeared! With two magnificent hard-hitting Bulldogs charging down the stairs, our uninvited, 'home security problem' got back out the front door only a millisecond before the first Bulldog would have had him for breakfast!

(I thought about opening the door and loosing the dogs on him; but I loved them too much to risk having an antithetical police department or the unsympathetic SPCA take them into custody; so I deliberately allowed the guy to get away. The police response time to my wife's phone call? They never showed up at the house! Instead the police said they were busy, conducted a telephone interview, and we were told that a car would be dispatched to search the neighborhood for the fellow! That is the last we ever heard.)

You know, it's easy to say, '_Move, if you don't like the neighborhood_'; but, sometimes, there are valid reasons why you just can't uproot your family and leave. There are circumstances where learning how to defend yourself and your family can be the only viable alternative.

If you want a nice firearm then buy a nice firearm; just make certain to get yourself the requisite training necessary to handle and shoot that nice new firearm well. I know from many years of teaching and doing these things that: The world is full of people who are carrying very nice sidearms, and truly - truly - don't know how to actually use them effectively and well. (I think of these people as, 'thumb suckers'; and their pretty pistols as, 'gun-shaped pacifiers'.) If nothing else comes from all of this advice: GET THE BOOK! Buy yourself a tactical flashlight, and pick up a box of fresh SD ammo for your 38 Spec.

I lectured my own wife like this for years; but time is a lot more than only a great healer - Sometimes it allows a body to forget. My wife spent the better part of two decades refusing to listen to me; and, then, in rapid succession she was first involved in a carjacking in which she might, also, have been raped and murdered if she hadn't run over one of the thugs with the car; and, shortly thereafter, she was forced to go to the aid of a mutual friend and local gun shop owner who was savagely beaten and very nearly killed in a robbery. (That event, and all of the blood she saw about the room, really upset her! Finally, she came to me and said, '_Teach me how to use a pistol_'. She wasn't asking about learning how to shoot, either! She already knew how to do that.)

To my mind, simply having a pistol is worth about 10% of the self-defense equation. Knowing how to safely handle a pistol is worth another 10%; and being able to shoot (reasonably) straight accounts for 10% more. The remaining 70% of the self-defense equation has little or nothing to do with guns. It's all about knowing how (and when) to defend yourself. I've been on and off Internet gun forums for more than a decade, now. So far, I've seen and read very little about savvy and genuinely effective self-defense from those who actually know what they're talking about. Perhaps this is because the people who really do understand these things are reluctant to pass the information along into, 'wide open cyberspace'. Neither am I an exception to this (probably, well-advised) tactic; but I have said more here than I usually do about these things.

It doesn't sound to me as if you genuinely need a new gun. What you, probably, need most is to know a whole lot more about how to effectively protect yourself, as well as making full and proper use of the gun you already have. As long as they don't become witless play toys, new guns are nice to have, fun to shoot, and encourage more active participation in all of the shooting sports. So, go ahead if you want to. I'm certainly not going to discourage you from getting something new. I only hope that you'll be possessed of a practical mindset, understand what you're self-defense needs are really all about, and use whatever gun you have well. 

My current favorite: http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/CZ75SP-01Accu-Shadow/


----------



## justice71 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank for the well thought out post. Good information!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

There are plenty of states that are not firearms friendly. There are also plenty of cities within those states that concur. 

Knowing that, and if your life-style is important to you, it's a relatively simple choice. Avoid both of the above. 

This isn't about owning or keeping a gun in the house. For me, it's about the need to have one on your hip while being in your home. If I felt that way, the first thing to come to my mind is.....something is very wrong with this picture.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> There are plenty of states that are not firearms friendly. There are also plenty of cities within those states that concur.
> 
> Knowing that, and if your life-style is important to you, it's a relatively simple choice. Avoid both of the above.
> 
> This isn't about owning or keeping a gun in the house. For me, it's about the need to have one on your hip while being in your home. If I felt that way, the first thing to come to my mind is.....something is very wrong with this picture.


I will keep a handgun in my pocket,is that allowable?
Do you keep a firearm for home defense?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I will keep a handgun in my pocket,is that allowable?
> Do you keep a firearm for home defense?


I'm not sure that I understand your statement or question, if in fact, it is one.

Of course I keep a firearm in my home. Did you see my previous post?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not sure that I understand your statement or question, if in fact, it is one.
> 
> Of course I keep a firearm in my home. Did you see my previous post?


The question is , do you keep a handgun or firearm in your home for "home defense"?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The question is , do you keep a handgun or firearm in your home for "home defense"?


Yes I do!

But, that's a far cry from wearing one on my hip while in my home, if that's what you are inferring.

There are five different number / color levels in regards to being aware.

1. White.........Unaware or clueless of what's going on.

2. Yellow........Relaxed but aware.

3. Orange.......Ready to act.

4. Red...........The action state.

5. Black.........Blind panic, loss of control.

When you strap a gun on your hip, you automatically go to level 3, orange. At this level, you can maintain it for approx. 10 hrs. or so. Anything longer than that, and it becomes trying and challenging. It then begins to take a toll on you, regardless if you're fully aware of it or not.

Day after day of this, and the ability to remain / maintain that level becomes diminished, as it then becomes routine and less effective.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yes I do!
> 
> But, that's a far cry from wearing one on my hip while in my home, if that's what you are inferring.


I'm curious what type of home protection are you prepared for , or expecting , living in such a nice neighborhood.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I'm curious what type of home protection are you prepared for , or expecting , living in such a nice neighborhood.


Things that go bump in the middle of the night. I'm a far cry from being a fool.

Make no mistake, my neighborhood isn't upper class. It's a solid working class and/or retirement community.

We have more control over our destiny than we all realize. It's just a matter of setting priorities and achieving goals. You simply cannot be on guard 24/7. It's impossible and the burn-out factor will surface and take it's toll.

So now I know and realize that some of you feel better walking around in your home / on your property with a gun on your hip. If that's what you willing to settle for, that's your call. All I know is, that there are better choices to be had.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...I know and realize that some of you feel better walking around in your home / on your property with a gun on your hip. If that's what you willing to settle for, that's your call. *All I know is, that there are better choices to be had.* [emphasis added]


...Better choices from _your_ point-of-view doesn't equate to better choices for her, or for him, or for me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Things that go bump in the middle of the night. I'm a far cry from being a fool.
> 
> Make no mistake, my neighborhood isn't upper class. It's a solid working class and/or retirement community.
> 
> ...


I would move out of that neighborhood if I had to worry about bumps in the night.lol. :smt008
You know I love you!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I would move out of that neighborhood if I had to worry about bumps in the night.lol. :smt008
> You know I love you!!


I thought that we had an agreement not to expose our relationship on this forum? :smt084


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Better choices from _your_ point-of-view doesn't equate to better choices for her, or for him, or for me.


Yes of course, you are right.

I could live in Detroit, Chicago, Pittsburgh, New York, S. Central Los Angeles, or a myriad of other crime infested cities, if I wanted to. But why would I want to? Life is too damn short to settle for such an existence.

Life in it's most basic form, is all about making choices. We all make good ones and bad ones. Some cannot be rectified successfully. Others can be. It's just a matter of recognizing which is which.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You might want to look into a S&W M&P Shield either in 9mm or 40 caliber.... Great for home defense and also for concealed carry.....
Gun Review: Smith & Wesson M&P9 Shield | The Truth About Guns

Palm-Size Power: Smith & Wesson M&P Shield Review - Guns & Ammo


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

First, I agree your S&W38 will work fine. But if you want to bling a 9mm, look at the S&W M&P series, and go check out Brilliant Backstraps, a woman owned company that helps "prettify" M&Ps (and do a great stippling job, too) by accesroiIg, functionally, the backstrap. 

That said, for under 1K, there are any goo 9mm handguns. Go hold and shoot as many as possible. Get what fits YOU, not us internet warriors.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Glock Doctor and Paratrooper the two above statements are probably some of the very best statements on self defense I've ever read. Paratrooper, is correct in his move statement IF you live in a place that will make you the criminal for exercising your God given right to self defense. Going through the wringer of arrest, court trial and possible jail does a number on your psyche that only one that has been through it can relate to. It shouldn't be that way, it didn't used to be that way but Progressives have had 100 years to pervert our great country into something the founding fathers wouldn't recognize. As for carrying in the house, I think of it like insurance, pray that I don't need it but very grateful to have it if I do. I live in a pretty decent neighborhood, but there are bad people out there. I'm not looking for a fight, it's just one less thing I'll have to think about if something bad happens.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are willing to spend up to $1000, then commit to not spending less than $500. All my guns were b/t $500-$1000 and all are fantastic. All the guns I tried out and that my buddies own that are less than $500 are anywhere from crappy to "good enough". Spend over $500 and you beat "good enough" and get into very high quality. My recommendations: CZ-75, Beretta 92 variant, H&K P30, FNX-9, CZ P-07.


----------

